# men: Would you rather have a housewife or a wife with a career?



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you were going to get married, would you rather have a woman who wanted to quit her job and be your housewife, or would you rather have a wife who was a career-woman?


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

if I could support her...then house wife!

I want some damn supper on the table when I get home!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, in my case it ended up being my wife that went back to work when we had our first child. She was earning more than I was at the time and we both thought it was important to have someone home with the baby since we were able to financially make it happen.

It has been over 8 years now (I have my own gig online and do have an income also.) My wife has a career where she started in entry level after college and now has progressed to a very respectful level. She likes her job and does very well at it. She has many accomplishments and a full LinkedIn profile. It makes her happy. She has said numerous times that she could never be at home with the kids. I guess my personality is better suited for it.

As you can imagine, when we were first married I had never dreamed of this. It just kinda happened. But I am proud of us and what we have done.

I would not have preferred a woman who would quit her job to stay at home. I know women are capable of everything a man can do. At least that's what my wife brainwashed me to say. lol.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

RockIt said:


> I would not have preferred a woman who would quit her job to stay at home. I know women are capable of everything a man can do. At least that's what my wife brainwashed me to say. lol.


My boyfriend would hate to have a housewife lol. And I wouldn't enjoy it either. I'm not so good at keeping the house spotless and preparing healthy meals every night. We wont have any children together (I have one from a previous relationship) so we wont ever have to deal with "who will say home with the baby?" either. (Hopefully, anyway. If birth control continues to work LOL)


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Househusband


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm...interesting - if it makes any difference I will have a career!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I should add that in our case, we chose not to have our children raised by a daycare. Not everyone has this choice and we were very fortunate to have this as an option. There are 9 to 5 couples out there who would love to have this setup (with a spouse of either sex at home.)


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

(Sad that this is my first post) but the poll results really surprises me, where I come from housewife's are practically non existent.

But could someone explain to me why you would not want your wife to have a career?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesn't really matter to me. Whatever she wants to do.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Career. Not necessarily so much because of finances, but because I absolutely never want children, and there aren't many housewives who aren't mothers.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Slug said:


> (Sad that this is my first post) but the poll results really surprises me, where I come from housewife's are practically non existent.
> 
> But could someone explain to me why you would not want your wife to have a career?


Probably because they want someone to clean the house and cook them dinner every night.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer a housewife. If I can support her, then I see no sense in her having to work. Plus I want to have children and it's better if they're raised by their mother.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Socially Anxious said:


> I prefer a housewife. If I can support her, then I see no sense in her having to work.


Having a job is not all about being able to support yourself, yes it is part of it but there are people who do their job because they enjoy it!


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Having a job is not all about being able to support yourself, yes it is part of it but there are people who do their job because they enjoy it!


Yeah well things change when people get married and have children.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Housewife=sex+cleaning
Wife=sex

Surely its no contest?

Except that women who willingly subjugate themselves into such a role are perhaps dubious company.

(I'm a bit drunk, I may revise the above tomorrow when it begins to seem like a bad thing to say)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How the hell is she gonna find time ta select the ideal fabric softener when shes workin?

I like ta be able ta smell 3 kinds of freshness of me socks.

And if she doesnt take me lucky underwear ta the highest local mountain and dry them over naturally occuring winds, then its a deal-breaker.

Oh, aye, and would it kill yee modern girls ta row oot ta sea and air our shirts in the sea-breeze?

Honestly. Modern women dont have the foggiest notion.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to be a housewife!

I'm not a very good cook though. :/


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> Having a job is not all about being able to support yourself, yes it is part of it but there are people who do their job because they enjoy it!


I agree. My mother is a workaholic at her job (anesthesiologist) She is a more reliable breadwinner than my father, a surgeon. And she absolutely loves what she does and finds it natural to her. It would be thoughtless of someone to think it's just a matter of finances.

While I think both my parents being away at work had its drawbacks I didn't really feel that their having time for us was a huge issue at home. My brother and I cooked for ourselves (and enjoyed it), entertained ourselves and I even learned how to read on my own (we were given the means to). We saw our parents daily and they took us on vacations, and at least one of them was always participating in school (mostly my mom despite her busy schedule). I didn't really feel that my mother's working took her away from us or made her a bad mother.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to say whichever one she wants to do, but honestly housewifery bothers me a little bit. Professional ambition of some sort is attractive to me, and being the sole provider of a household is a bit oo-er anyways. Too much pressure. Both my parents have always worked and I find other people's spotless houses and ability to not clear up after themselves because their mum's just gonna do it a bit disconcerting really. I know that's a massive generalisation, but it's the only impression of what being a housewife incurs that I've experienced. I don't want my kid to be the kind that goes his mates house and leaves plates and rubbish everywhere expecting someone else to clear it up.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

As long as she's fulfilled and happy I don't think it would matter.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Socially Anxious said:


> Yeah well things change when people get married and have children.


So does society!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't care. As long as there's enough money coming in, whatever makes her happy. Would be better if we both worked for money and security, but if I didn't have any trouble making enough money, it wouldn't really matter to me.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

doesn't matter


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

It doesn't really matter to me all that much, but I'm more attracted to the independent, career type since women/men like that seem to be lead less-stagnant lives.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I sooooo want a housewife. Cooking blows.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever she would want to do - I would hope that when we do have children, that we would put them in the right priority.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Doesn't matter to me. I don't let society or ridiculous outdated invisible rules brainwash me like other people do.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Wife with a Career.
Because due to my lack of working from SA, I have learned to do everything just as good (if not better) than a Housewife, on top of home repairs and lawn care most Men do. She can come home and rest assured all housework will be done and Dinner cooked!

Plus, when she wants to spend $ on clothes she knows it's coming out of her paycheck, not mine. So she will be wise with the $. 

So my Wife would be better off working, and I would not be ashamed becuase i'm not home doing nothing I would never expect her to work and on top of that cook/clean.


Except mabye caring for children, that i'm rusty on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

At the end of the day them doing what they enjoy will be what keeps the relationship healthy.however having a wife with a career would be nice because it gives them an outlet from the home, out meeting people, challenging themselves as well (which I think is important) and I think having an active lifestyle like rhat where there are new challenges and fresh faces is good to preventing a stale relationsh ip as well.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It depends on a lot of things. I wouldn't want a workaholic wife, and getting time off together would be important (no on-call holidays...).

I would worry that she might get bored or not feel valued if she has to be home all day with no kids.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

I would like one of each.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I say wife with a career, as long as there are no kids, but if kids happen then one of us would stay home until they are 15 or so.

All this is purely theoretical.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would rather both of us stay home and make money creating things that don't need to be done on a schedule or at a certain time. But Bobthebuilder had the right answer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dane said:


> I say wife with a career, as long as there are no kids, but if kids happen then one of us would stay home until they are 15 or so.
> 
> All this is purely theoretical.


Surely by the time the kids starts school, this would not be necessary?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh i totally want a 50s wife. mostly so I can call her "the wife".

after that, well, I would have the career and she would stay at home and do all the chores I hate. and of course my thewifebeaters need ironing as well. I hate ironing.

....I _am_ talking about the 50s, right?....


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I can cook and clean for myself just fine, plus it would definitely help things to have another income in the home.

Then again, in my family both my mother and father worked, so perhaps if I was raised by a stay at home mom I would feel differently.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I would rather she have a career. It would be too much pressure on me if I was the only one working.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Doesn't matter. Either's okay with me.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'd like to think we would keep up a certain level of squalor together


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Trophy wife. Yes I'm _that_ kind of modern. 

To further elaborate, this would mean she wouldn't have a career unless you count philanthrophy and planning dinner parties for my industrialist chums. She would manage those that cook and clean and would look nice on my arm.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Because of SA, I don't think I'll ever be getting married. And if I somehow did, I still don't want kids. And if there's no kids, there's really no reason for someone to not work.

I hate working. So if I'm out there every day busting my butt and she's at home watching Maury and the Price is Right, I'd really become resentful of that. She can make minimum wage for all I care. It's not about the money as much as just earning your way and not getting a free ride.

Cooking and cleaning is a lame excuse anyway. I lived on my own in college and cooking and cleaning really isn't a big deal at all. It doesn't even compare to working a real job.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> Trophy wife. Yes I'm _that_ kind of modern.
> 
> To further elaborate, this would mean she wouldn't have a career unless you count philanthrophy and planning dinner parties for my industrialist chums. She would manage those that cook and clean and would look nice on my arm.


I'm here for you~~~~


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

id rather just be on my own and binge and on escorts and female **** friends every so often.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Speaking of housewives, i expect my sandwich and beer in my hands when I get home rum, or else.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Woman with a decent job, that isn't a wimp at house chores though.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

I want a woman with a career... someone to control ME - ultimate turn on 


I'd be someone's ***** any day (N.B. men excluded).


x


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Doesn't really matter to me, as long as she's happy. I can't imagine not getting bored though from staying home everyday if that was her choice


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldnt want a career woman as they intimidate me, and i'd always be wondering if she'd leave me for a career guy.

And i wouldnt want a housewife either, as i dont want kids or to get married.


So basically im screwed.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


> if I could support her...then house wife!
> 
> I want some damn supper on the table when I get home!


Thats a cool answer, mainly because its honest 
ideally i would like be the stay at home housewife as long as the person i married treated me equally and pitched in with the odd job around the house that would be sweet. I do not mind cleaning and cooking as long as its appreciated really plus i would have time to write my novels and try to get them published lol then none of us would need to clean or work lol :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it is honorable if a man can stand up and take responsibility.

I am also of the belief that the woman should have the right to choose what she wants to do and that there is no implication that the man has any right to impose one-sided decisions in regards to lifestyle upon his wife or family.

With that said though, I am a terrible cook :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Wife with a career or even a part time job.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not that I'm being asked...but I'm a career-girl, and I'd like a stay-at-home hubby!

So, basically, if he wants a kid and will help raise he/she and likes to cook, that's the perfect scenario for me. Actually, perfect scenario is if I could work a few days/week from home.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^Marry me please. Being a house husband sounds pretty awesome to me. Ever since I started working i've been counting down the days to retirement. I'm up for having a sugar momma and I promise i would pay just enough attention to the kids so that they would survive till they can take care of themselves


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Surely by the time the kids starts school, this would not be necessary?


Well, the parent who was staying at home could get a job during school hours when the kids are in school, but I don't think I'd like the idea of a twelve year old home alone for any significant amount of time. Maybe at fourteen it would be ok.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

leonardess said:


> oh i totally want a 50s wife. mostly so I can call her "the wife".
> 
> after that, well, I would have the career and she would stay at home and do all the chores I hate. and of course my thewifebeaters need ironing as well. I hate ironing.
> 
> ....I _am_ talking about the 50s, right?....


lol! the idea of leo in a wifebeater...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

becks said:


> ^Marry me please. Being a house husband sounds pretty awesome to me. Ever since I started working i've been counting down the days to retirement. I'm up for having a sugar momma and I promise i would pay just enough attention to the kids so that they would survive till they can take care of themselves


Haha...if you could train them to start taking care of us, even better :lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

As long as we're equals, I don't care.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Wife with a career. You need two bread winners nowadays to live comfortably. If I had a high paying job then it would be her choice.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Haha...if you could train them to start taking care of us, even better :lol.


Of course, I never though of that. See, you're already compensating for my weaknesses. The perfect team eh? :clap


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm... well, if I was being asked, which I'm not, I would _have_ to have a career, what's the point in an education, if you don't put it to use?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I want a wife with a career, but who can leave at the end of the day and enjoy life. I don't want a family and want a woman who wants the same. I'd rather see the world than have children and a family.


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

When and if I ever become married and have kids I want to be a stay at home mom - not a housewife. When I get married, I plan to continue working, when I have kids, I want to raise them.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The best of both worlds. She works from about 9am until 3pm and then comes home to make dinner and clean the house and look nice and also watch Oprah and ummmm that's about it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

becks said:


> Of course, I never though of that. See, you're already compensating for my weaknesses. The perfect team eh? :clap


Definitely :yay

I sensed a slight shortcoming in that area and had to bring out plan B since I haven't a clue :teeth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

If I got married I would initially want my wife to have a career, however, I would not impose this upon her, only if the financial sitation necessitated two incomes. If I was financially sound and able to take care of her and she wanted to be a housewife, I would have to respect her wish. But, if we end up having kids, then yes I would definitely prefer a wife to stay at home and watch the kid and all.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I know I'm a girl, but I just want to say that there's no way in hell I'd EVER be a housewife. -barfs- It would be my worst nightmare. I don't cook or clean and I hate children. :roll
My boyfriend doesn't like housewives either. As he once told me: "I want my wife to be able to stand on her own two feet and have her own career. She shouldn't be expected to stay home, this isn't the 50's." Needless to say, he's a keeper.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

JennaMarie said:


> I know I'm a girl, but I just want to say that there's no way in hell I'd EVER be a housewife. -barfs- It would be my worst nightmare. I don't cook or clean and I hate children. :roll
> My boyfriend doesn't like housewives either. As he once told me: "I want my wife to be able to stand on her own two feet and have her own career. She shouldn't be expected to stay home, this isn't the 50's." Needless to say, he's a keeper.


Finally, someone who feels as strongly as I do about the whole career-woman vs. housewife argument! I could _never_ be a housewife, cooking and cleaning, and looking after a whole bunch of bratty children is _not_ for me! I believe in independence (I could never live off of my husband's income, I could not let him have that over me), and chasing one's dreams... and my dream is not to live in a house, catering to everyone else's needs, without a job! Oh, and yeah... it sounds like he is a keeper. :yes


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

adh16 said:


> When and if I ever become married and have kids I want to be a stay at home mom - not a housewife. When I get married, I plan to continue working, when I have kids, I want to raise them.


I picked 'wife with a career' but this is more along the lines of what i was thinking. Would rather one of the parents raised them instead of a nanny er something.

But i dont see kids happening any time soon soo..a little moot i guess


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Wife with a career.

Because then we could (ideally) afford to pay a cleaner to take care of the house for us.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd rather she have inherited a fortune, or earned it and retired already, so we can both do whatever we want. If only one of us gets to not work, though, I'd prefer that it be me and I'm willing to keep things sanitary and do the microwaving (but no kids, I draw the line there).


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

My wife will know how to take care of herself, regardless of a career. Cooking, laundering and cleaning up after yourself are things actually very fundamental to survival. ; - ; Just saying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A wife/girlfriend who is happy doing what she likes. I couldn't endure someone coming home to whine and curse her job and co-workers all evening. Do what you like and what makes you most happy. If someone can't appreciate what you choose to do, give em the middle finger and toss em out the door.


----------

